# Penguin cam - watch penguins erreday



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2012)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/frozen-planet/penguin-cam/

This is the penguin cam. It contains Emperor, King, Gentoo, Adelie (sp?) and Macaroni penguins at Sea World's penguin exhibit. It's fun, features penguins interacting with both human keepers and the camera itself, and will make you go :3 constantly. erreday i'm waddlin


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 15, 2012)

ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY STOP WATCHING THIS

and you can't help but go ":3" every time they walk D:

*waddle waddle waddle*


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 15, 2012)

One died on cam a while ago. No fowl play, probably just nature taking its course, but there was a big thread on /an/ about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 15, 2012)

Guess where I will be for hours on end


----------



## Fay V (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the one emperor penguin that was like "I don't give a fuck" rock on random penguin


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh jeez, I thought I could see a hand to the left of the screen for a second there, turns out it was a beak. Also, god damnit, I opened that on top volume just as they were calling out. 

Still, they're lying on their bellies, so cute!


----------



## Namba (Mar 16, 2012)

:'D This is pretty awesome


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 16, 2012)

These penguins are fucking gangsta.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 16, 2012)

There's one scratching its arse.
They're more like us than we imagined!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 16, 2012)

I got to see socially awkward penguin derp. 

It tried to jump out of the pool on the left (you just see the rocks that mark the end) and just fell right back in.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 16, 2012)

Erreday, erreday.

Kinda wanna watch Surf's Up now.  Damn you Shenzi.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 16, 2012)

My mom showed me that a few days ago, I love watching them slide on their bellies. :3


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 16, 2012)

YAY!!!! I FUCKING LOVE PENGUINS!!!!


----------

